# Largest d20 Die Available?



## DoctorQ9 (Sep 7, 2011)

Shipmates -- the largest d20 die that I can find commercially is 34mm.  Does anyone know if that is the largest one made, or are there larger dice sets out there?


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 7, 2011)

One of my friends got a foam d20 for his 1-year-old son. If you'd be interested I could ask him where he ordered it. They also got a d4 and d12.


----------



## Christian (Sep 7, 2011)

My son picked up a couple of d20's at GenCon in 2010 that are in the 100 mm range. (I haven't measured them ... but they're enormous. And heavy.) I don't know who the manufacturer was, unfortunately.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Sep 7, 2011)

I got an inflatable d20 thats about 1.5- 2 feet in diameter. I gave it to a buddy as a present for his newborn son. The kid should have fun with it as soon as he is old enough to stand up.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 7, 2011)

ThinkGeek :: Giant Foam Polyhedral Dice


----------



## Zhaleskra (Sep 7, 2011)

ExploderWizard said:


> I got an inflatable d20 thats about 1.5- 2 feet in diameter. I gave it to a buddy as a present for his newborn son. The kid should have fun with it as soon as he is old enough to stand up.




I was hoping this one hadn't already been taken. d20 Beach Balls!


----------



## Is_907 (Sep 7, 2011)

I've an old mate from college/uni who had a d20 that was as big as a baby's fist (probably 7 or 8cm / 4inches ish.)
No clue where he got it, but it was a real, working, d20.

I can make an inquiry if you'd like... not sure if you're going for real/usable or if you're after for-fun beach ball or toy dice.


----------



## DoctorQ9 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info -- actually, I am looking for playable dice as opposed to novelty dice...


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Sep 7, 2011)

DoctorQ9 said:


> Shipmates -- the largest d20 die that I can find commercially is 34mm. Does anyone know if that is the largest one made, or are there larger dice sets out there?




One of the better "first posts" in my memory.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2011)

DoctorQ9 said:


> Thanks for the info -- actually, I am looking for playable dice as opposed to novelty dice...




If it's able to roll multiple times then it's playable regardless of whether  it's size makes it a novelty.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 7, 2011)

I saw solid plastic play dice around half a foot in width for D20...they actually had a full set.  Each was that large.  Have NO CLUE where they picked it up though.

This is the largest D20 I could find online

New Page 2

http://www.koplowgames.com/page91.html


----------



## MortalPlague (Sep 7, 2011)

You guys are thinking too small.

Here's a shot of me rolling a d20 at a Beholder from PAX 2010.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 7, 2011)

Always see them at Gen Con.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Sep 7, 2011)

DoctorQ9 said:


> Thanks for the info -- actually, I am looking for playable dice as opposed to novelty dice...




Crystal Caste's inflatable d20s are advertised as "roll true for play", despite their primary purpose as a pool/beach toy.


----------

